# Winterizing Atwood Water Heater



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Went to winterize my water heater...can't remove the anode rod/plug.

I can't get in there with a pliers or a crescent wrench.

Should I use a sockety, and what size? Or, how else to remove this blasted thing??

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would try Vice-Grips -- mine was prety easy to replace - of course you could have allot of corrosion that has hardened it (which is not a good indicator)

But you need to get it removed --

1. To get all the water out.

2. To put a replace pepcock(sp) valve in there so you can drain the water heater anytime you want with a turn of the valve...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you can reach it with a socket, go for it. It won't hurt anything to remove it that way. I would be surprised if you find an anode rod on the plug though.
Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My water heater does not have an anode rod - jus a plastic plug. The newer ones don't need it. Which is a good thing, as far as I'm concerned. Those things always left a bunch of debris in the tank that was a pain to flush out in the fall.

I use a socket and extension to remove the plastic plug. Socket size is 7/8", I think. After removing the plug, open op the pop-off valve and the water heater will drain a lot faster. Then close the pop-off when the heater drains. It's a good thing to exercise that valve several times a year, anyway.

I leave my drain plug out all winter. I put it in the kitchen sink, where I'll be sure to find it next spring.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

7/8" deep is the ticket. Use a deep socket and extension. Comes right out!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It should be a plastic plug. If its not, it should be.


----------

